# Call of Juarez : The Gunslinger



## Alok (Sep 5, 2012)

*Call of Juarez : The Gunslinger*

Ubisoft and Techland announced a brand new Call of Juarez title  on Thursday 6 September. *sticktwiddlers.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/ubisoft-techland-tweet-368x350.png an image on its Facebook page.
*sticktwiddlers.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/callofjuarez-2012.png
*static.strategyinformer.com/r/screenshots/15925331.jpg
*static.strategyinformer.com/r/screenshots/15925330.jpg
*static.strategyinformer.com/r/screenshots/15925329.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 5, 2012)

^Wild-west? Then it's all OK, _gringo._

Nope? Then I'm sorry.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 5, 2012)

Last one was terrible. Hope this one would change that.


----------



## Alok (Sep 6, 2012)

So game is announced with title *Call Of Juarez : The Gunslinger*. Some screens >
*static.strategyinformer.com/r/screenshots/15925331.jpg
*static.strategyinformer.com/r/screenshots/15925330.jpg
*static.strategyinformer.com/r/screenshots/15925329.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Sep 6, 2012)

Back in the wilds. I take it its a good decision.


----------



## abhidev (Sep 6, 2012)

haven't played any of its earlier installments...looking fwd to this one


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 6, 2012)

looks beautiful..


----------



## topgear (Sep 7, 2012)

after a long time the proper next version of CoJ BiB - the previous one ain't good .. but looking at this feels like this time they are playing it right


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 7, 2012)

Thank God. It's back to Wild West. Awesome! Can't wait for some awesome duels. Name fits perfectly.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 8, 2012)

Yeah I also have high expectations from this one.


----------



## abhidev (Sep 10, 2012)

any game play videos out yet??


----------



## Alok (Sep 10, 2012)

[youtube]H54Bii8MpHQ[/youtube]


----------



## topgear (Sep 11, 2012)

^^ looks like I'm watching a movie


----------



## gameranand (Sep 11, 2012)

Wild, guns, girls and lust. Now we are talking.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 23, 2013)

First few mins of the gameplay --> IGN

looks fun


----------



## topgear (Apr 24, 2013)

the video is nice ( wild west never gets old ) but only if the two fellas talked a little less .. anyway, there are funny


----------



## abhidev (Apr 24, 2013)

^ the western accent is nice


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 24, 2013)

Looks nice. Hope it's as good as Bound in Blood.

[youtube]QhChWi_nADU[/youtube]


----------



## topgear (Apr 25, 2013)

abhidev said:


> ^ the western accent is nice



you can count on that .. I'm dreaming about using those super cool revolvers .. they have a very classy style which pistols used in modern games can't match


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 27, 2013)

Completed it. The story's good and the graphics are not like BiB, and are Borderlands-ish. As expected, as this is not a high-budget game. But the gameplay is very well done.

Had some fun playing it after the depressing Metro: Last Light (atleast for me), this was a good change. Good game. Nothing awesome.

Slightly disappointed as I thought this would be another arse-kicking experience like Bound in Blood, turned out to be "good-but-low-budget-kinda-ruined-it" game. 

It would've been better if Techland worked on this rather than a sorry-arse game like Dead Island.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 12, 2013)

i simply looooved this game.

gameplay was very good, story okay, and narration just awesome.  hilarious too.


----------

